# Toronto EMS PCP Recruitment Process 2012



## mariomike (2 Apr 2012)

This just came out today.  

DEADLINE FOR SUBMISSION OF APPLICATIONS IS APRIL 13th 2012 AT MIDNIGHT:
http://www.torontoems.ca/main-site/careers/recruitment/TorontoEMS_PCP_Recruitment_Process_2012.pdf

Documentation Checklist:
http://www.torontoems.ca/main-site/careers/recruitment/TorontoEMS_Documentation_Requirements.pdf

Reference Consent:
http://www.torontoems.ca/main-site/careers/recruitment/TorontoEMS_Reference_Consent_form_2012.pdf

Health Questionnaire:
http://www.torontoems.ca/main-site/careers/recruitment/TorontoEMS_Health_Questionnaire_2012.pdf

Job Demands Analysis (JDA):
http://www.torontoems.ca/main-site/careers/recruitment/TorontoEMS_JDA.pdf

( All positions are full-time. T-EMS does not employ part-timers. )


----------

